# Roxie won't poop in the rain - suggestions?



## roxiebaby (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay, this is crazy to post about, but I'm at my wit's end! My 5 month old puppy, Roxie, refuses to poop outside when it's raining. I go outside with her carring a huge umbrella, and she wears her coat to keep as dry/warm as possible. She has learned that if she stands at my feet she'll stay drier - and I even have introduced her to the edge of the house where it's dry under the eaves. She just looks up at me with pitiful eyes and refuses to "go". It's like pulling teeth to get her to piddle too, but she'll do that eventually. The kicker? Once she gets back inside she is willing to poop anywhere on my floor because she really does have to go. I am not okay with this routine!! I've even followed potty training advice and put her up in her carry bag for 15 minutes after we come in and then tried again. Argh! :foxes15: Any suggestions? She's a champ going potty outside when it's dry skies.


----------



## newchimomma (Oct 25, 2010)

Although I have the same issue with Bosco, I have no advice for you. 

He seems to have found a solution that works just fine for him ... HOLDING IT! He won't go in the rain or the snow. He is so stubborn about it. He goes out around 11pm each night ... sometimes he skips that one and the last time outside is sometimes 7pm. If it's raining or snowing ... he won't go. 

He also won't go inside the house. We tried to pad train him for those instances but he wants nothing to do with them. One time, he held it until 5pm the next afternoon due to a snow storm. We tried - he just laid on the couch and every once in a while he would look outside to check the weather, lol. When it stopped, he got up. 

Have you considered pad training her for situations like this? 

Kat


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Let her get cold and wet don't dress her to go to the loo unless it's minus degrees if she gets wet it's tough she's a dog!! Leave her out there until she goes shell soon learn


----------



## roxiebaby (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Kat - Bosco has some willpower, my goodness! Roxie does have a potty pad for when she's put up in her "den" (aka - spare bathroom) while I'm away for more than 2 hours and night-time. And she's only allowed to use the pad when she's in that space. I actually am not willing to have her use potty pads anywhere else in the house. She needs to be potty-trained for outside so I can actually take her with me to other people's homes, my office occasionally, etc. I'm afraid if she uses a pad in my home, she will pee/poop at other people's homes without the pad. And I won't take pads with me - she's a dog. Dogs do their business outside; that's the goal. I love her to death, and she is absolutely perfect except this one issue, but I really do appreciate your comment and advice - thank you so much!

Kristi - I appreciate the tough love comment from you today. I've been feeling guilty because she looks so pathetic. I took her for 2 walks this morning in the pouring rain, and she peed both times. Thankfully it is 53 degrees (not freezing) and we were out there for 15 minutes each occasion. I'll cling to the thought of her eventually getting it! Cheers!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

When it is rainy, I put a plastic lawn chair in the area where Draco "goes" he would run there right away and do is business. The chair shielded him a bit from the rain. I don't put a coat on him either unless it is very frigid. He uses a doggie door.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was gonna say the same, don't put a coat on and don't take a brolly out with oyu, don't molly cuddle her, 

With Jake I would put him outside, shut the conservatory door and watch him. If he ran to the door and tried the " Sad brown eyes trick" I ignored him.

Sometimes he would be out there a good 40min, however he soon learnt it was better to just go then hold it and get soaked.

Again this is where you have to be tough on yourself, don't let your dog train you 

Deme x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was gonna say the same, don't put a coat on her and don't take a brolly out with you, don't molly cuddle her, 

With Jake I would put him outside, shut the conservatory door and watch him. If he ran to the door and tried the " Sad brown eyes trick" I ignored him.

Sometimes he would be out there a good 40min, however he soon learnt it was better to just go than hold it and get soaked.

Again this is where you have to be tough on yourself, don't let her train you 

Deme x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My names Sarah  kristi made my sig lol

Ohhh she's playing you I'm afraid chis are manipulative little dogs those big eyes!! It's not tough love it's tough [email protected]£t either she stays outside and gets cold and wet or learns to go to the toilet quickly!!! My youngest is 4.5 months and she's out and in like a whippet in the rain she can pee and poop so fast!


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha too funny, im also doing the tough love thing. No jumper and too bad if its raining or cold. Hes gradually getting the idea. Hes learning too poop quickly.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We have the same problem with Miley in the rain, and last winter we had the same problem with Reese in snow/cold, and when it rained. He has stopped his I poop indoors where it is warm and dry if its raining routine, so Im hoping that means he wont be doing it this winter either. If the grass is wet at all Miley wont go out into the yard, even for a quick pee. I carry her out to the middle/back of the yard and set her down, so she has to cross the whole yard to get back to the door, and she will stop to pee on her way back. She doesnt take the time to poop though, and our back door opens onto a covered patio, so just leaving her out there doesnt work as she just waits it out on the dry patio. If I know she needs to poop I will bring her in and stick her in her kennel for 20 minutes or so, and then put her back out. She wont soil her crate, and this way she doesnt have the opportunity to poop in our guest rooms, her favorite spots! Try crating Roxie for a bit if she wont go, and then put her out again. She should learn that if she doesnt poop, she just has to hold it. Pooping indoors isnt an option anymore! Good luck, we are still working on it with Miley.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have a friend who made an outside potty area for her chihuahua it has a roof but no sides, that way her dog doesn't get wet or have to go in the snow but will still go in the rain/snow etc.


----------



## superchandra (Aug 22, 2010)

the only way my little boy will go when its raining is if i stand outside with him.. he doesn't ever go beside me but he has to know that i am out there with him or he won't go


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

superchandra said:


> the only way my little boy will go when its raining is if i stand outside with him.. he doesn't ever go beside me but he has to know that i am out there with him or he won't go


I see he has trained you very well!!


----------



## proudmommy (Nov 4, 2010)

My enzo will potty fast but still looks at you like he may melt.


----------



## superchandra (Aug 22, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I see he has trained you very well!!



i dont care its either that or he poops in my grampas room and i would rather stand outside with him for a couple minutes then have to clean up the poop


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

Chico doesn't like to go out in the rain either. He will pee real quick, but will look to run right back in the house. He's getting better though for poohing in the rain. I keep telling him 'hurry hurry-go pooh' in a sing song voice. He thinks its a game and it seems to be working. Either he's being trained or I am. LOL
I put a sweater on him when the temp is lower than 60 degrees. How cold can it get before they need a sweater or coat? I'm chilly at 60 deg. so I thought he would be tool My peke Shanghai has lots of hair so I don't worry about him.
He loves the cold weather and the rain too. If I don't pull him to make him move, he will stay outside for hours.


----------

